# We should give Randall Munroe a Present!



## Chanticleer (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi I just wanted to float this idea around and see how it held up.

As most avid web comic viewers know, Randall Munroe is the artist who draws xkcd             ( http://xkcd.com/ ) an excellent web comic which has repeatedly given shout outs to, (and active defense of) the furry fandom.

We post an enormous amount of art and stories and music and stuff every day, wouldn't it be cool if we said thanks too/wigged out Randall Munroe by sending him a big box full of sketches and stories and tails and ears and other artifacts from the fandom. 

If we all contributed a little something, it could be a really awesome gift.

So what do you think of the idea?


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you implying we construct a recruitment package?


----------



## ilobmirt (Feb 11, 2009)

yes...

It will be perfect .... >

The world is ours!!!! Muahahahahha!!!


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 11, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Are you implying we construct a recruitment package?



Must... suppress... maniacal laughter...

Seriously though, it would not hurt to keep such a potent ally on good terms with us.


----------



## Immelmann (Feb 12, 2009)

You are! You're implying we send him a care package and a letter that invites him to enroll in Furry University.

Tangent: That'd be pretty funny. Crafting a target demograph and mailing out pamphlets that tells them about the wonders of the furry fandom.

Anyways, this is a cute idea sorta.


----------



## Aden (Feb 12, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> Seriously though, it would not hurt to keep such a potent ally on good terms with us.



First, this is not a war. We do not have "allies" or "enemies". There are furries, people who make fun of furries, and the other 99.3% of the world that does not care.

Second, if we are to do anything to keep this guy thinking about the fandom in a positive, or at least open-minded, light, it would be to continue as normal. I don't want it to seem like we're a bunch of creepy, desperate losers that go "Frriiiieeeeeennnnnndddd 8D" at every person who says something positive about us. If you want to send him furry fan-art, go ahead, but it doesn't need to be this big, organized thing.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Seconding Aden.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 12, 2009)

Aden said:


> First, this is not a war. We do not have "allies" or "enemies". There are furries, people who make fun of furries, and the other 99.3% of the world that does not care.
> 
> Second, if we are to do anything to keep this guy thinking about the fandom in a positive, or at least open-minded, light, it would be to continue as normal. I don't want it to seem like we're a bunch of creepy, desperate losers that go "Frriiiieeeeeennnnnndddd 8D" at every person who says something positive about us. If you want to send him furry fan-art, go ahead, but it doesn't need to be this big, organized thing.


 No! Enemies are everywhere! The world is an enemy. The sun can kill you, the wind can kill you, the clouds can kill you. And people will kill you if there was no law, you would be dead by now!

But don't send the guy anything, it'll just creep him out.


----------



## Chanticleer (Feb 12, 2009)

Ummâ€¦ Ok, perhaps ally was not the best choice of word. I didnâ€™t mean to make that sound so creepy. Slightly creepy, but not that creepy

And you are all quite right, generally itâ€™s a bad idea to make blatant gestures of appreciation like that, butâ€¦

This is xkcd we are talking about here. I mean, read itâ€™s wikipedia entry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xkcd

A whole bunch of people have done weird things in honor of his comics, we wouldnâ€™t really stand out all that much. Besides, he does not strike me as the kind of person who would start denouncing us if we sent him a gift bag. He seems more like the kind of person who would either laugh hysterically or smile appreciatively.

And Iâ€™m sorry if I triggered anyoneâ€™s â€˜impending doomâ€™ sensors. I was just floating the idea around. I leave the battle cry of â€œALL FURRIES MUST FOLLOW MY GLORIOUS EXAMPLE!â€ to much better men.


----------

